# Mec-Gar replacement springs



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I had a hard time finding replacement springs for Mec-gar mags so I contacted them and after 3 emails, I finally got my answer. Here it is in case anyone needs springs,followers, etc.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Good info to file away.


----------

